

Ask HN: Windows 8 Developer days useful? - Irishsteve

I've got an invite to a Windows 8 Dev day in Ireland. Does anyone know if MS will give out any useful tools or s it just a simple presentation?
======
guidefreitas
The short answer is yes, they are. But are better to devs that aready know the
platform and have an app in development. It's not that good to those that are
starting from the scratch. If you have doubts about some subject or just want
to polish you app you have a good moment 101 with great devs, usually, from
MS.

